

The first working Google clone - greekdev
http://sourceforge.net/projects/googleclone

======
diggan
Must be hell to maintain that code. Imagine to change the fifth row in any
.php-file and you have to change it in five different places. If you try to
write code to be able to NOT repeat yourself in different parts, you're
programming the right way :)

